# something bloggy this way comes



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I have too many half baked ideas to start proper threads so I started a(n opera) blog instead - the ideal home for general rambling. *Here* it is for those who might care. Feel free to comment and/or add me - if you've your own blog and/or feel like it and I will add you back.


----------

